# ?Pectic Enzyme



## SarahRides (May 31, 2011)

Hi everyone! Hope you all have recovered from the holiday weekend! So I made a batch of pee (not flavored, just by the directions), sweetened with 2 cans frozen minute maid lemonade concentrate at the time of stabilizing and adding the spark. 3 weeks later it still had quite a haze to it, so I tried filtering it to see what that would do...........nothing (I'm not really all that surprised). 

So I added some pectic enzyme yesterday. Now it has white fluffy particulates floating around in it, which I'm assuming will eventually drop out and maybe make it a little clearer. Has anyone else had to add pectic enzyme to their pee before? Maybe it was something in the lemonade I added.......who knows. It doesn't taste bad at all (I've had more than one sample.  so if it still has a haze to it, I'll just bottle it anyways after a while.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2011)

Filtering only adds a finishing touch to your wine, it won't clear a wine.

Can you post what all you did and added? I"m thinking you just need to give it some time to clear.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (May 31, 2011)

I have had to add it to some fruit wines that i made - it takes a few weeks for the pectin haze to fall out.


----------



## SarahRides (May 31, 2011)

I had pretty much followed the recipe as Lon had written it (I didn't deviate), The slurry was from a Sauv Blanc which really gave it a strong ferment almost instantly. I used Real Lemon juice, bottled water (I've found things don't ferment well when I use the tap). My starting SG was 1.070, after 2 days the SG was 1.050 so I added the last bottle, nutrient & energizer, 2 days later at 1.000 racked it to the carboy, 7 days later added the 2 cans of lemonade concentrate, K-Meta, sorbate, sparkalloid. It cleared most of the way after a week and a half, and hadn't cleared much since then (another week and a half later). I can see through it, but still has a haze to it. 

So yesterday I filtered it (I'm not surprised it didn't clear it, but I just wanted to try something) and added the pectic enzyme. I came home from work today and it is definitely a lot clearer and there is a good amount of sediment at the bottom. I didn't add any other fruits or anything, it was just your standard batch of pee. It is only my second batch, so I'm not very experienced with it. But the first batch cleared pretty quickly, I didn't really have this issue before. 

I'm definitely seeing a big difference after adding the pectic enzyme though, so I think that was the issue. I guess I will probably just add it prophylactically in the future.  Thank you!


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2011)

It is still a young wine, give it time it will clear.


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2011)

Sarah, I'm guessing it was the solids in the 2 cans of lemonade concentrate that kept it from clearing..


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 31, 2011)

I'm sure it was from the after clearing lemonade addition. I add pectic enzyme up front before yeast. 

When I add my 4 cans of concentrate after clearing to back sweeten it takes a week or two for the pulp to settle out. I'll bottle then and carefully not grab the sediment.


----------



## SarahRides (May 31, 2011)

I'm guessing that may be what happened. My first batch went along smoothly without a hitch (other than not really tasting like lemon in the end, hence the concentrate this time). I guess I was just spoiled last time with the really quick clearing!


----------



## ERS (May 31, 2011)

Prophylactically, nice choice from your cerebral lexicon. The only time I've heard that used in wine making is in lieu of a traditional air lock. That put a smile on my face.


----------



## SarahRides (May 31, 2011)

Can't help it, it is a part of my lexicon.......I work in a hospital!


----------

